# Do I Make You Proud? Awesome video!



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

This one had me teared up all the way through. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGODurRfVv4&fmt=18


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome, really, really awesome!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh goodness! I'm glad I'm so early to work so no one sees me crying right now. What an amazing animal.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a great dog!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I tear up every time I see this. Not good for the sinuses....


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

It is a great video, isn't it?

And isn't the golden in the video Mira's (sammydog) sibling?


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

This made me cry. The lesson learned here can apply to so many aspects of our lives. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow. What a wonderful video that reminds us that everyone is perfect in their own way.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

No fair! There was no waterworks warning on this! 
Great video!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this. What a great dog. Amazing!!!just amazing!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

A big lump in my throat here!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I was definitely sniffling! So sweet!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, that is powerful.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Love it, love it!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Wonderful story, brought tears to my eyes (at work...again).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> And isn't the golden in the video Mira's (sammydog) sibling?



I always love seeing this video!! And yes I believe you are right!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

:thanks:Wow what an amazing video...


----------

